# First real attempt at curling with GHDs - photos included & advice wanted!



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi All,

  	Well I have tried countless times in the past to curl my hair, both using straighteners and also with curling wands and it always infuriates me as nothing seems to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	but... my lovely other half surprised me with some GHDs at xmas and these seem to curl so much better, although I'm still not very good at it. Today was my first real, major, attempt at curling my hair with them and this is how it came out (pics below). Do you think this looks okay for an early attempt?

  	Does anyone have any fantastic 'need to know' hints or tips for curling successfully?? I've watched youtube videos and often the techniques I see on there just do not work for me. It took ages to get my hair like this today!

  	Also, what sort of products should I use when curling, and after curling?? as since I curled my hair a couple of hours ago the curls have already started to drop out!

  	Any advice much appreciated as always


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

i think this looks amazing! honestly i have had ghd's for about 5 years or so and i still can't curl my hair with them! you look lovely!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i think this looks amazing! honestly i have had ghd's for about 5 years or so and i still can't curl my hair with them! you look lovely!



 	Thanks, that makes me feel a bit better. Everyone on youtube seems to make it look so easy but then when I try it, it's a real pain in the behind! (well to be more accurate a real pain in the fingers, seeing as I burnt myself more than once today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	I suppose it looks a bit better than I thought at the time. I always want it to be perfect and I guess with curls you can't really be too much of a perfectionist. I definitely still need practice though because it took me a long time to do, and I also need to find some products that will help keep the curls in my hair as it's already looking a lot flatter!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel a bit better. Everyone on youtube seems to make it look so easy but then when I try it, it's a real pain in the behind! (well to be more accurate a real pain in the fingers, seeing as I burnt myself more than once today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh yeah, watching the youtube vids makes me feel like a right tit because i struggle and burn myself! espcially because my hair is so long and thick! by the time i do oe section the weight of the other hair has flattened it again!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it looks lovely.


----------



## Gorgeous (Apr 17, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks good. I always have problems with the hair at the back, it always looks so easy on youtube tutorials, but in real life it's so hard!


----------



## thatssojessy (May 4, 2011)

The results look nice! Good job!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 4, 2011)

So pretty !!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. I have to admit though, it's too much effort to do so I'm just sticking with my straight hair


----------



## naturallyfab (May 7, 2011)

I wish I could figure out how to do this with my flat iron!


----------

